# Slatington, PA - MEYER 36006 SALT SPREADER



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Meyer 36006 salt spreader. Comes with wiring and controller. It has brand new motor, spinner and hub just installed. Spreader is in great condition. Looking to get $600 obo. Located near Allentown PA


----------

